# New Bobcat S650



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

We just picked up two new Bobcat S650's. When i took this picture it had 1.3 hours on it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet machine. More pics!


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Good looking machine! How do you like it so far? Pros/Cons? Good luck this season. More pics please!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looks like its really butt heavy??


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i agree it does look like theirs quite a bit in the rear. how is the lifting capacity? height, weight? looks great though. hope it serves you well


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

I like it so far...I have only ran a couple of hours....and just sweeping. The Pros that I see so far.....View the cab is lest obstructed with the arms being lower, all the controls are out in front of you the two pillars of the cab, larger fuel tank...I believe its like 26 gallons! Brighter lights, quieter, It has a rear defrost, we have ride control on ours and that makes the ride very smooth! The seat is very comfortable to with a smooth ride and differnt adjustments.


The cons so far ....I think will be that it seams there is a lot more behind the cab..We measure the machine and it is about the same size as are S250's. I havent noticed any problems with yet, but I am aware. Oh ya and the heater is tooo hot...but I guess I can just turn it down or turn the air conditioning on.  One minor last con...is we are the first to have the new designed machine in our area, so the dealer is learning on our machine while doing the add on and service.


I will try get more pictures tomorrow or next week. maybe with the other s650 and the s250.


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is the page for the specs if you are interested..We haven't had a chance to really test the performance yet...Dirt work is kind of over for us we will see home it does in the snow.

http://www.bobcat.com/loaders/models/skidsteer/s650


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

looks to be an interesting machine. did u get the pilot controls or the foot pedals?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Great looking machine.


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

foot pedals.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Just foot, or advance controls? selectable foot or hand?

Any other extras on it? ride control or such?


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

Just the regular foot control....some of the options....A/C, Ride control, am/fm radio, strope lights front and back, high flow....I am trying to think of what all was on the bid.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new machines!....I ran a t630? ( new track version w/radius arms) the other day at the local dealer. I didn't get to really test it out, but I will say the cabs are very nice.


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

add....bobtach to the options too.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Stobe light is factory option in those? I can guess the back ones are in the white reverse or a another light? but the front, where are those?


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

Back ones are in the red lights and the front are in the headlights above the windshield....The back ones are always on the front ones have a swith so they can be turned off during a windy storm (reflection off the snow blinds you)...the strobes were added by the dealer.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Interesting, Thats what I was worried about front ones flashing back, or just pissing an operator off. Don't like the idea of rears on all the time either. I've seen flashers in the white rears, that I thought was nice other then being white. Do alot of heavy lifting in the summer?


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

I work at a collage so it is nice to have rearson all the time...hopefully we don't run anyone one over, especially while backing up while class is getting out...our s250 have the strobes in the white lights...not sure why the change, but what ever.....Ya you cant have the fronts on all the time...I usually have them off and night, but I like to turn them on when I working in the busy streets. Our bobcats are mostly used for for landscaping in the summer, we also run a steets sweeper and stump grinder


I have some pics of all our equipment on my profile page.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a really nice skid steere. Would make a really effecient sidewalk machine


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;887728 said:


> Looks like a really nice skid steere. Would make a really effecient sidewalk machine


How big are your sidewalks??? :laughing:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good. I wish I had something like that.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish i could justify buying one, I love to run those.. I'd like to have one at my house jsut because...


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a couple more pics. It twin is in the background of the one.


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

rob_cook2001;887759 said:


> How big are your sidewalks??? :laughing:


most are between 7-8 feet wide.


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on your new purchase----hopefully we will all get a decent amount of snow this year. So far Chicagoland has zero.


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

we have had less then an inch.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

even though you've only had an inch ..how do you like the broom? i have a chance to buy the bobcat 84" at a good price for sweeping over RR tracks but am renting it this month to try out first because i wasn't exactly sure how it would do...i guess it's wired already to plug into your machine? ...any feedback would be great
steve


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

We use our brooms a lot and all we have 4 of them for our bobcats...I think they hold up well...Ours are all bobcat brooms and are set with electric and hydraulics when we get them from the dealer...We use them on light snow and after we have plowed the walks after heavier snows.


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

few more pics with the pusher and one at break.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

they look great. Nice setup up!!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet skidders! It's hard to believe that they keep making these things better all the time. Bad part is the price keeps climbing too.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

how was the new body style for pushing?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Great pics.......but that steel edge makes me cringe. I know the Bobcat pushers have movement/give built into the design, but it suprises me that you havent broke anything? I would feel different i guess if it were trip edge on top of the movement that it has.....now that would be really sweet. I am running urethane (as opposed to the stock rubber) on one of the pushers this year....got a feeling that is what they will all go to after the rubber wears out. Good luck and again, great pics!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just ruined my keyboard with drool.  :realmad:

Nice machine


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

they are nice Mark you know what they remind me of is the new holland with the long back but there is no side doors to get at anything. i would like to pics of how the engine compartment is for maintance.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cat320;922078 said:


> you know what they remind me of is the new holland with the long back .


Thats the only thing I DONT like about em. I played around with one at the local dealer a while back and I will say that the cabs are REALLY nice. Other than that, I will have to get one out on a job site & use it all day before saying much more.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow nice, two new S650's............ did Joe Chapman ok those? :laughing:


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

We just added it on to the house.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I suspected as much.  Nice equipment.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice fleet.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice machines. How does your ride control work? Is it accessed in the cab or is it in the engine bay? I am taking delivery of a new A 300 on Tuesday and it's ride control lever is in the engine bay. I didn't know that until I talked to my salesman yesterday.


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

Ya it is in the engine bay.


----------

